# مداخلات شرح برنامج ايليت chvac7



## zanitty (11 يناير 2013)

*بسم الله الهادى*
​*
 هذا الموضوع مخصص لمداخلات موضوع *شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7


----------



## smooz (11 يناير 2013)

*مداخلات شرح برنامج ايليت CHVAC7*

اخيراااااااااااا يا هندسه كنا منتظرين الموضوع ده من زماااااان 
توكل على الله واحنا معاك وبجد ربنا يجزيك على كل واحد منتظر الموضوع دا خير


----------



## yahiaouimalek (11 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



*بداية موفقة باذن الله​*​


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (11 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

اخي الكريم شكرا على بدايتك ونتامل بك خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## asd_zxc (11 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

تسلم يا كبير ...فعلا وعد الحر دين علية....بس على فكرة انتاج بيدرسوا Thermodynamics & Fluid & Heat transfer & Internal combustion engine ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

عطاء ممتاز طال انتظاره من معلم و خبير و معطاء
فرحتي بالموضوع لا تقدر لأنه إسهام سيمنح الجميع فرصة لتدقيق حساباته باستخدام برنامجين : الهاب و ايليت 

و على فكرة مهندس انتاج أكثر المهندسين دقة و اسأل أسنان الترس تقول و تحكي 
فإلي مزيد من التوفيق و العطاء و كسب الدعاء


----------



## Ihab-b (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

والله أني محتار كيف نرد لك الجميل يا أيها الرائع Zanitty 
انا وضعي مشابه لوضعك حيث انا إختصاص إنتاج ولكن كما قلت أكل الخبر خلانا نغير الإختصاص 
في نهاية المطاف رب العالمين ولي التوفيق 
أشكرك من كل قلبي


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

*استـــــــــــــــــــــاذ كبير الله يعينك بجد 

اقترح ان الموضوع يغلق ويتم ترتيب الموضوع بدون مداخلات ويتم فتح موضوع ثاني للمداخلات والاقتراحات وكمان لو حد عندو اي اضافة ببساطة تتحط في الموضوع الاصلي 

تحياتي لك ولك مني خالص التقدير والاحترام 
وبعد اذنكم مش هنلاقي افضل من كده موضوع عشان يتثبت 


*


----------



## zanitty (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



asd_zxc قال:


> تسلم يا كبير ...فعلا وعد الحر دين علية....بس على فكرة انتاج بيدرسوا Thermodynamics & Fluid & Heat transfer & Internal combustion engine ؟؟؟؟؟؟


خليها على الله يا باشا 
ده كان شويه حبر على ورق و بالنسبه لطلبه انتاج - يمكن مش كلهم - كنا بنعتبرها مواد عبور مش اكتر و مكناش بنلقى لها بال كبير 


مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> عطاء ممتاز طال انتظاره من معلم و خبير و معطاء
> فرحتي بالموضوع لا تقدر لأنه إسهام سيمنح الجميع فرصة لتدقيق حساباته باستخدام برنامجين : الهاب و ايليت
> 
> و على فكرة مهندس انتاج أكثر المهندسين دقة و اسأل أسنان الترس تقول و تحكي
> فإلي مزيد من التوفيق و العطاء و كسب الدعاء


حبيبى و معلمى مهندس صبرى 
كلماتك وسام على صدرى و لا احتاج الا الدعاء كما ذكرت




Ihab-b قال:


> والله أني محتار كيف نرد لك الجميل يا أيها الرائع Zanitty
> انا وضعي مشابه لوضعك حيث انا إختصاص إنتاج ولكن كما قلت أكل الخبر خلانا نغير الإختصاص
> في نهاية المطاف رب العالمين ولي التوفيق
> أشكرك من كل قلبي


ربنا يكرمك و يوفقك 
انا عارف ان الوضع ده بيبقى صعب بس على الاقل بيديلك حافذ انك تقرا اكتر و تتعب اكتر علشان تعوض اللى ناقصك و ده فى حد ذاته ميزه


م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> *استـــــــــــــــــــــاذ كبير الله يعينك بجد
> 
> اقترح ان الموضوع يغلق ويتم ترتيب الموضوع بدون مداخلات ويتم فتح موضوع ثاني للمداخلات والاقتراحات وكمان لو حد عندو اي اضافة ببساطة تتحط في الموضوع الاصلي
> 
> ...



صديقى القديم م. محمد 
فكرت فيما تقول و لكنى وجدت ان نقوم بفتح الموضوع افضل للنقاش و يمكن ان نفعل العكس فى نهايه الموضوع بان نقوم بجمع مشاركات الشرح فقط فى موضوع منفصل للمرجعيه كما انى ساجمع كل هذا فى ملف بى دى اف فى نهايه الشرح ان شاء الله و انزلهم على مكتبتى


----------



## zanitty (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



smooz قال:


> اخيراااااااااااا يا هندسه كنا منتظرين الموضوع ده من زماااااان
> توكل على الله واحنا معاك وبجد ربنا يجزيك على كل واحد منتظر الموضوع دا خير





yahiaouimalek قال:


> *بداية موفقة باذن الله​*​





سامى عبدالطيف قال:


> اخي الكريم شكرا على بدايتك ونتامل بك خيرا وبارك الله فيك



شكرا للمرور و للكلمات المشجعه


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



zanitty قال:


> *بسم الله الهادى*​*
> يسرنى اصدقائى الاعزاء الذين طالما فخرت بمعرفتهم حتى و ان كنت لم ارى معظمهم **و بعد انتظار عام كامل منذ وعدى الاول
> **لكن اكل الخبز هو اللى خلانى اشتغلت بتاع تكييف ... فعلى قد ما اعرف حشرح و فيه حاجات ممكن تقع منى و فيه حاجات ممكن اقولها متكونش صحيحه 100%
> 
> و لذلك الموضوع ده هنعتبره موضوع جماعى لو حد شافنى غلطت فى حاجه يا ريت يلحقنى بالتصحيح ..*



لو راينا فيك اعوجاجا لقومناك بحد كيبورداتنا
شكرا للمجهود المميز كما عودتنا


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> *استـــــــــــــــــــــاذ كبير الله يعينك بجد
> 
> اقترح ان الموضوع يغلق ويتم ترتيب الموضوع بدون مداخلات ويتم فتح موضوع ثاني للمداخلات والاقتراحات وكمان لو حد عندو اي اضافة ببساطة تتحط في الموضوع الاصلي
> 
> ...



عدت لاقدم نفس الاقتراح اعلاه
وجدت م محمد سبقني عليه
هناك خاصية في بعض المنتديات وخاصة للمشرفين يمكنهم ان يضعوا مشاركاتهم
في الاعلى او ورا بعض
وشكرا تاني


----------



## zanitty (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



aati badri قال:


> عدت لاقدم نفس الاقتراح اعلاه
> وجدت م محمد سبقني عليه
> هناك خاصية في بعض المنتديات وخاصة للمشرفين يمكنهم ان يضعوا مشاركاتهم
> في الاعلى او ورا بعض
> وشكرا تاني



للاسف هذه الخاصيه غير موجوده هنا و الترتيب يكون على حسب تاريخ المشاركه
بعد نهايه الشرح نعود لترتيب الموضوع باذن الله بس افضل ان المداخلات تبقى استفسارات او تصحيح لمعلومه خطا و نتجنب مشاركات الشكر


----------



## medoo00o (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

استاذ زانتى .. موضع جميل جدا . وانا بدات معاك خطوه بخطوه . وربنا يعينك ويعين كل واحد نيته انو يوصل معلومه لغيره لوجه الله صدقنى بياخد دعوات بظهر الغيب لا حصر لها ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

اخيراااااااااااا ربنا يباركلك يا هندسه و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



medoo00o قال:


> استاذ زانتى .. موضع جميل جدا . وانا بدات معاك خطوه بخطوه . وربنا يعينك ويعين كل واحد نيته انو يوصل معلومه لغيره لوجه الله صدقنى بياخد دعوات بظهر الغيب لا حصر لها ربنا يوفقك .





ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> اخيراااااااااااا ربنا يباركلك يا هندسه و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله



اللهم امين و اياكم يا رب 
و الله يا مهندس ميدو لا ابتغى من وراؤه الا وجه الله و لا تتخيل كم السعاده التى كنت فيها حينما وجدت ان مرات تحميل كتاب الاشرى من مكتبتى القديمه قبل الاغلاق تجاوز 2500 تحميل لكل كتاب من ال 11 فصل 
و لا تتخيل كم الصعوبات التى واجهتها فى حياتى و كانت كفيله بان تعيدنى اسريا و ماديا و معنويا لما تحت الصفر و نجوت منها كلها لا اعرف كيف و لكن دوما كنت اقول انه بفضل الدعاء بظهر الغيب اكيد بعد دعوات امى طبعا 
دائما ما اقول لزوجتى حين اقوم بالشرح ان تحتسب هذا الوقت لوجه الله تعالى لانه من المفترض انه وقت اسرتى و حقهم علي فلذلك دوما استئذنها و اؤكد عليها فى تجديد النيه ان نحتسب هذا الوقت 
شكرا لك مهندس ميدو


----------



## mohamed mech (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
هو ده الكلام اللى يضبط الدماغ 
ربنا يبارك لك فى وقتك ويملئ صحيفة حسناتك و يدخلك الجنة
اللهم أمين​


----------



## mohamed alhmad (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

اللهم اكتب له الخير بكل حرف يكتبه​


----------



## zanitty (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

اللهم امين و اياكم 

ممكن استاذنكوا نشيل ردود الشكر و الدعاء و نعمل لها موضوع جديد و نحتفظ فقط بالشرح و الردود المتعلقه بالشرح سواء بالاستفسار او التصحيح ؟؟؟ علشان اللى داخل الموضوع ميتوهش فى الردود لانه لسه كتير اوى علشان نخلص شرح

اللى موافق يعمل لايك على الرد ده  و كله بثوابه


----------



## م/عبدالعزيز خضر (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد من عطائكم وياريت فعلا تجعل الشرح متتابع للاستفادة


----------



## zanitty (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



zanitty قال:


> اللهم امين و اياكم
> 
> ممكن استاذنكوا نشيل ردود الشكر و الدعاء و نعمل لها موضوع جديد و نحتفظ فقط بالشرح و الردود المتعلقه بالشرح سواء بالاستفسار او التصحيح ؟؟؟ علشان اللى داخل الموضوع ميتوهش فى الردود لانه لسه كتير اوى علشان نخلص شرح
> 
> اللى موافق يعمل لايك على الرد ده  و كله بثوابه





م/عبدالعزيز خضر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد من عطائكم وياريت فعلا تجعل الشرح متتابع للاستفادة



خلاص يا باشا بعد ما ضحكت على الرجاله حاخد اللايكات اللى لميتها و اخلع على سويسرا 
حعمل موضوع مداخلات جديد يا ريس و انقل فيه كل الفلوس دى


----------



## zanitty (12 يناير 2013)

شباب عاوزين حد يتطوع و يلخص الشرح اول باول فى ملف ورد علشان ميبقاش صعب فى نهايه الموضوع ان ده يحصل 
و يا ريت الشرح يبقى باللغه الفصحى لو امكن و انا بعتذر انى بشرح باللغه المصريه بس لسهوله الشرح و علشان الموضوع طويل فبعمل كده اختصارا للوقت و الجهد 
طبعا الملخص حيبقى بالصور 

مين قال انا


----------



## محب الحرمين (13 يناير 2013)

*​جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وأسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد *


----------



## العراق الى الابد (13 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر جميع القائمين على المنتدى وكل الشكر والتقدير لصاحب الموضوع السيد زانيتي وكل رجل شريف يعطي علمه ويقتطع جزءا من وقته الثمين من اجل الاخرين وبدون مقابل بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## معاذ مصطفى محمد (13 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك وارجو من الله ان يعلمنا ويعلمك بعلم من عنده.


----------



## mohamed alhmad (13 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لل partition لو بين منطقتين لهم نفس درجة الحرارة يؤخذ فى الحسابات ام لا 
ثانيا المنطقتين مختلفتين فى درجة الحرارة partition لو ارتفاعه حتى السقف المستعار فقط كيف يمكن حساب ابعاده


----------



## aati badri (13 يناير 2013)

الموضوع بقا شكلو عجيب جدا وغير مفهوم
لو واحد دخل وما عندوش فكرة عن الموضوع
حيلاقي ناس بتشكر على شيئ لا وجود له
ياريت رابط للموضوع الاصلي كاول مداخلة


----------



## zanitty (13 يناير 2013)

aati badri قال:


> الموضوع بقا شكلو عجيب جدا وغير مفهوم
> لو واحد دخل وما عندوش فكرة عن الموضوع
> حيلاقي ناس بتشكر على شيئ لا وجود له
> ياريت رابط للموضوع الاصلي كاول مداخلة



عندك حق و الله


----------



## السيد زرد (14 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الشرح الجميل والوافى واضفت شيئا جيدا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك كنا نبحث عنه كثيرا


----------



## aati badri (14 يناير 2013)

بعد تنتهي بالله خش لينا على دا

ftp://ftp.wrightsoft.com/pub/rsr/PDFManual/RSR%20J8%20Manual%20final.pdf
ما اصلو بقيت متعهد الحكومة:15:


----------



## zanitty (14 يناير 2013)

aati badri قال:


> بعد تنتهي بالله خش لينا على دا
> 
> ftp://ftp.wrightsoft.com/pub/rsr/PDFManual/RSR J8 Manual final.pdf
> ما اصلو بقيت متعهد الحكومة:15:



حق ايش هاد يا زلمه


----------



## konan2007 (16 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



zanitty قال:


> *بسم الله الهادى*​*
> يسرنى اصدقائى الاعزاء الذين طالما فخرت بمعرفتهم حتى و ان كنت لم ارى معظمهم **و بعد انتظار عام كامل منذ وعدى الاول
> **ان اقوم بشرح طريقه حساب ازاله الحمل الحرارى باستخدام برنامج ايليت CHVAC7 للحصول على كافه البيانات المطلوبه لبدء مشروع تكييف لمكان ما**
> 
> ...



مشكور علي هذا المجهود العظيم و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يا ريت لو يتم اكمال باقي الشرح و تجميعه في ملف word اوpdf و لك مني جزيل الشكر و للامام دائما


----------



## عزو الشافعي (16 يناير 2013)

بدايه موفقه ان شاءالله:30::30::30:


----------



## ENG.OUDAY (17 يناير 2013)

شكراً على المجهود


----------



## medoo00o (17 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

ياريت ياباشا تكمل مستنين بقيت الشرح .


----------



## مازن 357 (17 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ألف شكر لك باشمهندس (**zanitty**) ،، على شرحك لهذا البرنامج المهم ،، جعله الله في موازين حسناتك وكتب لك به التوفيق ان شاءالله ،، في الحقيقة من زمن وأنا أبحث عن شرح لهذا البرنامج ،، وهذه حالتي عندما وجدت هذا الموضوع (*:77:*) هههههههههههه ،،
وسأكون من المتابعين معك في الشرح بإذن الله. *:34:


----------



## مهندس عبدو (18 يناير 2013)

*رد: فهارس قسم التكييف و التبريد*

لو سمحتو يا جماعه انا عايز انزل تدريب مواقع تنفيذ تكييف وحريق وصحى


----------



## مهندس عبدو (18 يناير 2013)

*رد: فهارس قسم التكييف و التبريد*

الى يعرف اى مكان للتدريب على التنفيذ اعمال تكييف وحريق وصحى


----------



## zanitty (19 يناير 2013)

شباب انا مش ناسى و لا مطنش تكمله الشرح 
بس اخدت لى يومين مرهق مش قادر اعمل الشرح و بعد كده اتزنقت فى شويه شغل 
قريبا جدا ان شاء الله نستكمل ما بداناه و خصوصا ان الباقى قليل ان شاء الله 

و بالمناسبه الجزء اللى فاضل ححتاج مداخلاتكوا الفنيه معايا لان الجزء اللى فاضل خاص ببيانات الزون و بيانات الوحدات و حيبقى فيه تفاصيل فنيه كتير فاتمنى التواجد بالدعم علشان اخوكوا ممكن تقع منه حاجات


----------



## alaa ramadan (20 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

*الله يكرمك يا هندسة و يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين*


----------



## asd_zxc (22 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

بسم الله الهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادى


----------



## حسن عبد العزيز (23 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

جزاك اله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمود عويضة (24 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

*في إنتطار باقي النفحات العطرة يا باش مهندس زانيتي ... الله يجزيك عنا كل خير.*


----------



## محمود عويضة (24 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

*ويسلام لو تتكرم علينا كمان وتشرح برنامج U-factor calculator ... يبقى جميلك على الراس.*


----------



## zanitty (25 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



محمود عويضة قال:


> *في إنتطار باقي النفحات العطرة يا باش مهندس زانيتي ... الله يجزيك عنا كل خير.*





محمود عويضة قال:


> *ويسلام لو تتكرم علينا كمان وتشرح برنامج U-factor calculator ... يبقى جميلك على الراس.*



قريبا ان شاء الله ... دعواتك 
و بالنسبه لبرنامج ال يو فاكتر و ممكن نخبط فيه كلنا سوا


----------



## zanitty (26 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

الثلاثاء باذن الله نستكمل الشرح 
و اسف على التاخير 
دعواتكم


----------



## mohamed mech (26 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



zanitty قال:


> الثلاثاء باذن الله نستكمل الشرح
> و اسف على التاخير
> دعواتكم


كان الله فى عونك
:15:​


----------



## smooz (26 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



zanitty قال:


> الثلاثاء باذن الله نستكمل الشرح
> و اسف على التاخير
> دعواتكم



منتظرينك يا باشمو يلا عايزين الشغل التقيل وربنا معاك ويوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد مانجستووو (27 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

انا طالب في بكالريوس وبتعلم من شرحك واستفدت جدا جزاك الله كل خير ...... مستني باقي الموضوع ...:57:


----------



## zanitty (27 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



احمد مانجستووو قال:


> انا طالب في بكالريوس وبتعلم من شرحك واستفدت جدا جزاك الله كل خير ...... مستني باقي الموضوع ...:57:



تصدق ان ده اكتر كومنت بسطنى من ساعه ما دخلت المنتدى 
انا سعيد انك سالت السؤال ده


----------



## konan2007 (29 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



zanitty قال:


> *بسم الله الهادى*​*
> يسرنى اصدقائى الاعزاء الذين طالما فخرت بمعرفتهم حتى و ان كنت لم ارى معظمهم **و بعد انتظار عام كامل منذ وعدى الاول
> **ان اقوم بشرح طريقه حساب ازاله الحمل الحرارى باستخدام برنامج ايليت CHVAC7 للحصول على كافه البيانات المطلوبه لبدء مشروع تكييف لمكان ما**
> 
> ...


*
مشكور علي هذا المجهود العظيم بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك 
أرجو ان يتم تجميع الشرح كله في ملف ورد او بي دي اف و لكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## zanitty (30 يناير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



konan2007 قال:


> *
> مشكور علي هذا المجهود العظيم بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
> أرجو ان يتم تجميع الشرح كله في ملف ورد او بي دي اف و لكم جزيل الشكر*



باذن الله بمجرد ان ينتهى الشرح


----------



## Mr gabr (2 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

جزاك الله خيراً ونرجو استكمال الشرح


----------



## zanitty (3 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



Mr gabr قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً ونرجو استكمال الشرح



منتظر بعض المدالات تعليقا على اخر مشاركه ليا و من بعدها ساستمر ان شاء الله


----------



## م.مدحت (3 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

بارك الله فيك استاذ زانيتي , انا متابع لمواضيعك الشيقة والمفيدة جدا.
الى الامام يا استاذنا.:20:


----------



## zanitty (3 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



zanitty قال:


> اللهم امين و اياكم
> 
> ممكن استاذنكوا نشيل ردود الشكر و الدعاء و نعمل لها موضوع جديد و نحتفظ فقط بالشرح و الردود المتعلقه بالشرح سواء بالاستفسار او التصحيح ؟؟؟ علشان اللى داخل الموضوع ميتوهش فى الردود لانه لسه كتير اوى علشان نخلص شرح
> 
> اللى موافق يعمل لايك على الرد ده  و كله بثوابه



للتذكره 
اقوم اولا باول بناءا على اتفاق مسبق بنقل مشاركات الشكر الى هذا الموضوع 
و للحصول على التحديثات فى موضوع الشرح يرجى اتباع الخطوات المذكوره فى اول مشاركه فى موضوع الشرح

اشكركم


----------



## kartouch (5 فبراير 2013)

*كمل يا استاذ متابعينك *


----------



## kartouch (5 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

_*بارك الله فيك واصل الشرح اخونا*_


----------



## zanitty (6 فبراير 2013)

kartouch قال:


> *كمل يا استاذ متابعينك *



اليوم ان شاء الله نستكمل ما بدأناه


----------



## egystorm (6 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا مشرفنا المتمير فعلا اسم على مسمى


----------



## mohammed_salah3388 (7 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

باقى الشرح هيكون امتى ... انا مستمتع جدا بالشرح الجميل ده


----------



## ahmedbayomy (7 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

الله يبارك لك


----------



## Mr gabr (8 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

بعد إذنك يابشمهندس زانتي* أنا كنت قرأت ليك رد قبل كده في مشاركة تانية بخصوص برنامج hss solution ياريت لو سمحت تشرحه علي الملتقي ولو أمكن ترفق ملف بي دي اف فيه وخلاص عن برنامج hss solution فيه خلاصة الخلاصة عشان ما نضيعش وقتك معانا تبقي جزاك الله كل خير .*


----------



## zanitty (8 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

و الله يا شباب النت عندى بقاله يومين سئ جدا 
و اللاب توب حيتحشن على مصر فى خلال ايام و حقعد لحد القبض اللى جاى من غير لاب توب  فممكن اتاخر شويه عليكم فى الشرح 
سامحونى و ادعوا لى بقى 
حتابع معاكم من الشغل بس للاسف الشغل محجوب فيه كل مواقع السحابه فمش حقدر اكمل منه شرح و اصلا مش حيبقى فيه وقت اشرح حاجه ...
اكرر اعتذارى بجد


----------



## kartouch (8 فبراير 2013)

ساحاول المساعدة في الشرح(لم اعمل به قط)

لكن ساحاول باذن الله


----------



## zanitty (8 فبراير 2013)

kartouch قال:


> ساحاول المساعدة في الشرح(لم اعمل به قط) لكن ساحاول باذن الله


 اهو ده الكلام اللى يفرح بصحيح


----------



## Mr gabr (8 فبراير 2013)

وبالنسبة ياهندسة لبرنامج hss solution متوافق عليه في أي وقت ولا مش هينفع


----------



## Mr gabr (8 فبراير 2013)

الفكرة بس ان انا بعد ما سطبت البرنامج لقيت حاجات كتير فيه عن مبادلات حرارية واير هاندات وشيلرات وستيم ( بخار ) و... و.... و.... فكنت عاوز اعرف ايه اللي يلزمنا ونتعامل معاه ازاي


----------



## kartouch (8 فبراير 2013)

تحميل البرنامج كامل من رفعي
Chvac 7.01.168

تعريف البرنامج باختصار:
هو برنامج لحساب احمال التبريد و التسخين بسرعة و اتقان ..لجميع انواع المشاريع كبيرة كانت او صغيرة و يعتمد في حساباته بالاساس على قوائم اشايري ASHRAE


----------



## zanitty (8 فبراير 2013)

يا باشا انا معلوماتى عن ال hss بسيطه بس من عينيا ممكن اقول اللى اعرفه عنه و ممكن نشتغل فيه مع بعض بس بعد ما نخلص هنا علشان منتشتتش


----------



## kartouch (8 فبراير 2013)




----------



## kartouch (8 فبراير 2013)

*لانشاء مشروع جديد :*


----------



## kartouch (8 فبراير 2013)

سنعود الى الشرح بعد قليل ساتوقف الان
بسبب الاضراب العام و احداث الفوضى في تونس


----------



## suuu (8 فبراير 2013)

ارجو تزويدي بالبرنامج رجاءا" مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## kartouch (8 فبراير 2013)

شرح نافذة معلومات عامة عن المشروع
General Project Data
او G
بصفة تدريجية


----------



## kartouch (8 فبراير 2013)

suuu قال:


> ارجو تزويدي بالبرنامج رجاءا" مع الشكر الجزيل



البرنامج 
Chvac 7.01.168


----------



## kartouch (8 فبراير 2013)

*شرح قائمة بيانات الحريف client*


----------



## kartouch (8 فبراير 2013)

شرح قائمة بيانات الشركة company


----------



## zanitty (8 فبراير 2013)

روعه يا كارتوش 
كده انا تطمنت على الشرح ... كمل انت بقى 
تسلم ايدك و تسلم تونس يا رب


----------



## kartouch (8 فبراير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> روعه يا كارتوش
> كده انا تطمنت على الشرح ... كمل انت بقى
> تسلم ايدك و تسلم تونس يا رب



انا لم اشتغل به سابقا
يجب ان تصحح لي ان اخطات و تساعدنا
ساستمر في الشرح و ساحاول ان اسرع و لا ادري ان كنت ساصل الى فهمه على كل ساعتمد على الهالب help و سافكر بعقلية المبرمج الذي صممه


----------



## zanitty (8 فبراير 2013)

kartouch قال:


> انا لم اشتغل به سابقا
> يجب ان تصحح لي ان اخطات و تساعدنا
> ساستمر في الشرح و ساحاول ان اسرع و لا ادري ان كنت ساصل الى فهمه على كل ساعتمد على الهالب help و سافكر بعقلية المبرمج الذي صممه



لا حقول لك حاجه افيد 
انت ممكن تساعدنى 
ازاى 
ترفع انت الصور و تعمل عليها وسائل الايضاح الروعه اللى انت عاملها و انا اشرح الجزء الفنى علشان متعيدش اللى انا عملته و نخسر مجهودك 
انا وصلت لحد A اللى هى بتاعه air handler و خلصت اول تاب اللى هى main 
كمل انت الصور بتاعه general , inf&vent الخ 
و حطهم فى موضوع الشرح و انا حخش اعمل تعديل على مشاركتك اللى فيها الصوره و اكمل الشرح 
ايه رايك 

بس حاول ترفع الصور على موقع رفع يكون مش حيشيل الصوره بعد فتره علشان الموضوع ميبقاش بدون معنى بعد فتره من الزمن 
انصحك تعمل حساب على الموقع ده العملاق لتحميل الصور و ترفع صورك داخل الحساب و بكده ان شاء الله الصوره هتفضل موجوده طول العمر


----------



## kartouch (8 فبراير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> لا حقول لك حاجه افيد
> انت ممكن تساعدنى
> ازاى
> ترفع انت الصور و تعمل عليها وسائل الايضاح الروعه اللى انت عاملها و انا اشرح الجزء الفنى علشان متعيدش اللى انا عملته و نخسر مجهودك
> ...



تم افتتاح موضوع جديد
[h=3]شرح برنامج ايليت chvac7 بالتعاون مع الاخ zanitty موضوع مفتوح..[/h]الصور رفعتها على سيرفر ارفع عليه منذ سنوات و هو جيد و تبقى الصور 
البرنامج رفعته على مركز الخليج افضل من ميديافاير


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (10 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

إخوانى لو إستطاع أحدكم جعل هذا الشرح فى ملف word يبقى قدم لنا جميعا خدمة كبير لأنى حاولت ولكن لم أستطيع


----------



## kartouch (10 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



ياسر أشرف كامل قال:


> إخوانى لو إستطاع أحدكم جعل هذا الشرح فى ملف word يبقى قدم لنا جميعا خدمة كبير لأنى حاولت ولكن لم أستطيع


ستجده في هذا الموضوع في الرد الرابع تحديدا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t358427.html


----------



## ASHRAF100 (10 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الاحمدي80 (10 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*


مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## fayek9 (17 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

بارك الله فيك مهندس زناتى وفى انتظار باقى الشرح


----------



## zanitty (19 فبراير 2013)

شباب 
انا مش ناسى تكمله الموضوع و لا مقصر 
بس زى ما نوهت قبل كده 
انا حاليا بدون لاب توب فى البيت 
اول الشهر ان شاء الله لما ربنا يفرجها حنكمل الموضوع ....
دعواتكم


----------



## eng.tamermosa (20 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

ربنا يسعدك ياهندسة


----------



## firasqurany (14 مارس 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## shahbaa (28 مارس 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور نحن في انتظار المزيد .....


----------



## ahmed elhadad (4 أبريل 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

جزاكم الله خيرا على الجهد الرائع


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (7 أبريل 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ALSALAHALI65 (20 أبريل 2013)

برنامج و شرح يستحقان الإنتظار و الشكر للمجهود الكبير المبذول عليهما .


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (26 أبريل 2013)

"أن تصل متأخراً خير من ألا تصل"

مشكور يا باشا على الجهد الجبار في شرح البرنامج, وكنت أتمنى أن أشارك في الموضوع من زمان لكن أنت عارف ظروف بلدي

أتمنى مواصلة الشرح مع الأخ الرائع جداً *Kartouch في أقرب وقت*

وبارك الله بكما
​


----------



## zanitty (26 أبريل 2013)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> "أن تصل متأخراً خير من ألا تصل"
> 
> مشكور يا باشا على الجهد الجبار في شرح البرنامج, وكنت أتمنى أن أشارك في الموضوع من زمان لكن أنت عارف ظروف بلدي
> 
> ...


للاسفيا سمسم لظروف خاصه مش هقدر اكمل الفتره دى بس ححاول اكمل فى النصف الاخير من مايو
و اعتبر نفسك معانا كفايه الشرح الروعه بتاع الهاب 
نصر الله سوريا و فرج كربها قريبا يا رب


----------



## sa3ber (27 أبريل 2013)

هو الشرح هنا فين


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (27 أبريل 2013)

sa3ber قال:


> هو الشرح هنا فين


هذا الموضوع مخصص للمداخلات فقط 


تجد موضوع شرح البرنامج على الرابط:


*شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (27 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> للاسفيا سمسم لظروف خاصه مش هقدر اكمل الفتره دى بس ححاول اكمل فى النصف الاخير من مايو
> و اعتبر نفسك معانا كفايه الشرح الروعه بتاع الهاب
> نصر الله سوريا و فرج كربها قريبا يا رب



بانتظارك لما تفضا يا عم

وبالمناسبة ... بدأت منذ فترة بإعداد كتاب عن الايليت CHVAC بنفس طريقة شرح HAP وسينتهي قريباً إن شاء الله

وطبعا استفدت كثيراً من شرحك وشرح أخينا kartouch​


----------



## zanitty (27 أبريل 2013)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> بانتظارك لما تفضا يا عم
> 
> وبالمناسبة ... بدأت منذ فترة بإعداد كتاب عن الايليت CHVAC بنفس طريقة شرح HAP وسينتهي قريباً إن شاء الله
> 
> وطبعا استفدت كثيراً من شرحك وشرح أخينا kartouch​



و لى الشرف 
و لكن اذا جاء الماء بطل التيمم
ساترك مهمه استكمال الشرح لك ماءنا


----------



## hikal007 (12 يونيو 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس احمد
وده ملف word به تجميع للشرح تسهيلا على الزملاء
شرح زانيتى.docx


----------



## zanitty (12 يونيو 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



hikal007 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس احمد
> وده ملف word به تجميع للشرح تسهيلا على الزملاء
> شرح زانيتى.docx



حمستنى للعوده لاستكمال الموضوع يا باشا رغم سوء حاله الكومبيوتر الذى لدى الان 
ساحاول باذن الله استكمال الموضوع غدا و بعد غد


----------



## kartouch (12 يونيو 2013)

*رد: شرح حساب الاحمال باستخدام chvac7*



zanitty قال:


> حمستنى للعوده لاستكمال الموضوع يا باشا رغم سوء حاله الكومبيوتر الذى لدى الان
> ساحاول باذن الله استكمال الموضوع غدا و بعد غد


اخي الزنيتي انا وعدت باستكمال الشرح ... لكن و الله اني غارق الى الاذنين في الشغل و لا استطيع التركيز ابدا .... و انا الان بصدد تاسيس شركة للتجهيز الصحي و السوائل و تكييف الهواء بتونس ..... و ان شاء الله العلي العظيم من الاسبوع القادم ساشارك معكم هنا في المنتدى بكثافة


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (30 أغسطس 2018)

لك كل الشكر


----------

